# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الاتحادالعام ونقض العقودات

## رياض عباس بخيت

*كما هومعلوم لدينا ان الاتحاد العام لدية عقد مع التلفزيون القومي لجمهورية السودان لبث واحتكار الدوري السوداني الممتاز ويسري هذا العقد لمدة 9 سنوات مضت منه سنة الان 
وقد قرات اليوم ان الاتحاد العام قد فتح باب عطاءات للموسم الجديد
السوأل هو :  اين ذهب عقد التلفزيون القومي ؟
*

----------


## hamdi73

*يبدو أن العقد مصنوع من ورق قديم و بالى و قد تمزق ، أو أن الورق الذى صنع منه العقد غير مروص لذلك لم يتم إعتماده ؟ :confused11:

*

----------


## africanu

*تعرف ياقلب احسن ينفكو من عقد التلفزيون القومي

الموسم الفات كان مهازل في مهازل وخاصةً بعد تدخل قناة فووول

الجزيرة الرياضية قدمت عرض للاتحاد 

بس المصيبة الجزيرة الرياضية سوف تعتمد علي تقنية التلفزيون القومي في نقل المباريات
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

تعرف ياقلب احسن ينفكو من عقد التلفزيون القومي

الموسم الفات كان مهازل في مهازل وخاصةً بعد تدخل قناة فووول

الجزيرة الرياضية قدمت عرض للاتحاد 

بس المصيبة الجزيرة الرياضية سوف تعتمد علي تقنية التلفزيون القومي في نقل المباريات



تعرف يا حبيب انا شايل هم المساكيين الماعندهم حق كرت الجزيرة يشاهدوها وين
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*امكن العقد بعد التوقيع ارسل بفاكس اتحاد نيجيريا لاتحادنا وسقط سهوا00 اتحادنا مسقط كل شي  وبفصلوا علي قدر مقاسهم00:7_20_1v[1]:000تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لابد وأن أحد الأطراف قد أخل ببعض بنود العقد مما يتيح للطرف الآخر فسخه ... وأعتقد أن التلفزيون القومي لم يوفق نهائياً في نقل الدوري لضعف الإمكانيات كما أن الطامة الكبري كانت بتدخل قناة فوووول في نقل الدوري ...

*

----------


## تينا

*والله الجزير احسن من المرض مرضان والقومي
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*الشروق الافضل 
قناة متمكنه ومتطوره ولقد راينا الفرق فى النقل فى مباريات الدورى والكاس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنشاء  الله    يفكونا   من   التلفزيون   القومى   وتجربة   الموسم  الفايت   كانت  كافيه  نتمنى  العقد  يكون    الجزيرة  الرياضيه   أو  الشروق
                        	*

----------


## نرجسه

*اتمنى الشروق تفوز بالعقد عشان كل الناس تتابع الدورى 
اما تلفزيون السودان بكون خاف الفضايح وفسخ العقد برااااااااااو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلام غريب والله خالص
ناس ما عندهم كلمة نهائيا
.. ولا عشان العقد كان في زمن شداد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نرجسه
					

اما تلفزيون السودان بكون خاف الفضايح وفسخ العقد برااااااااااو



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا اعتقد اختي نرجسة بسبب ان مدير التلفزيون قال انهم في المرحلة قادمة سينشئون قنوات متخصصة في الفن والرياضة ... الخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
نعمة كبيرة كونهم يلغوا الاتفاق مع تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------


## الوليد

*السلام عليكم ..صفوه..مريخابى جديد اون لاين
*

----------

